# Sandie's new trick!



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

That's really cute. I wish my horse could shake. :lol:


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh my goodness that is too freakin adorable! she learned so fast! What a great idea for being bored in stall rest! I'm super impressed, how did you teach her that?


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

What a clever girl!! Sandie is adorable. I hope she is healing fast.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

free_sprtd said:


> oh my goodness that is too freakin adorable! she learned so fast! What a great idea for being bored in stall rest! I'm super impressed, how did you teach her that?


Thanks, she is very smart!!  I just said "shake", patted her leg, and then at first I had to pull it up and forward myself, then give her the treat and say "good girl"! But after a few repetitions, she started to catch on! Eventually, I'm going to have her lift it high and way out in front of her so it's really a good shake! And oh, I use Tic Tacs as treats! Low calorie/sugar and very tiny, but they are strong and she loves the minty taste. 

And as an added bonus, when they hear the Tic Tacs in there shaking around they know what they are..works wonders out at the pasture gate when you want them to come in! ;-)


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> And as an added bonus, when they hear the Tic Tacs in there shaking around they know what they are..works wonders out at the pasture gate when you want them to come in! ;-)


Good Idea!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Tic Tacs!!! That's genius!!! :lol: Sandie's a lucky girl to have you!!!!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh wow! does she chew them? lol or just swallow them?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

She chews them... listen to the video again you can actually hear her crunching!!! :lol:


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh i don't have sound on my computer lol I just watched it


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

LOVE IT... I give you a 10!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

haha thanks everyone! it kinda back fired on me though lol Tonight, she was doing really well, and she can do it with either leg now...BUT once I ran out of treats she just kept pawing and pawing and PAWING and she pawed me right in the knee!!! I'm fine, didn't really hit me hard enough to hurt, but I thought "oh GEEZ I've created a monster!!" lol 

Eventually she'll realize that she doesn't get a treat unless she does it when I ASK first, but for now I'm going to have to watch my back!!! hahaha


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hahahaha i tried it for thunder today and he caught on so quick! but he gets mouthy so quick, i think ill have to stop using treats!! haha i was inspired!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

How cute! It's amazing how quickly they can catch on if you do things correctly.  Nice job. She's really cute.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

free_sprtd said:


> hahahaha i tried it for thunder today and he caught on so quick! but he gets mouthy so quick, i think ill have to stop using treats!! haha i was inspired!


haha nice!! now you'll have to post a video of Thunder doing it too! :lol:


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

AHAHHHAHHAHAHA NO WAY LOL, it's not nearly as good as Sandie, plus it would be funny watching me popping him in the mouth for being grabby at treats! lol 

you've done a great job!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, good job teaching her. Hopefully she doesn't make a bad habit or something lol. Tic tacs?? very smart.


----------



## appyhappy (Mar 4, 2009)

That was great. tic tacs? Who knew


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> haha thanks everyone! it kinda back fired on me though lol Tonight, she was doing really well, and she can do it with either leg now...BUT once I ran out of treats she just kept pawing and pawing and PAWING and she pawed me right in the knee!!! I'm fine, didn't really hit me hard enough to hurt, but I thought "oh GEEZ I've created a monster!!" lol
> 
> Eventually she'll realize that she doesn't get a treat unless she does it when I ASK first, but for now I'm going to have to watch my back!!! hahaha


What a coincidence. Just on the weekend, I was working on my horse's trick (kneeling) and my 11yrold said, "Why don't you teach her how to shake?" My response was that it was too dangerous for exactly the reason you stated above. My rule of thumb is that if the trick would be dangerous if done unexpectedly, then don't teach it. Why not teach her to say please instead? Knee up and nose to knee. Still very cute, but not so active. My other girl is now "dancing" by alternating the "please" leg. Not a finished product, but it's cute.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

She's actually better with it now, doesn't do it unless asked...it just took some time! I basically just ignored her or told her to put her foot down when she did it without me asking for it, and after not receiving a treat for unsolicited behavior, she figured it out pretty quickly and got bored with it! So now she only does it when asked, and she only gets rewarded when asked too  It amazes me how fast horses catch on to things!!

That "please" trick you mentioned sounds so cute! Do you have any video of your horse doing it??


----------

